# Anyone ever play in Scotland? St. Andrew's?



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

just wondering if anyone had ever gotten over to the birthplace of golf and the most famous courses...


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

Never been there. But I have seen tonnes of pictures from there. Its so amazing, with the old castle's and statues right on the course. That would be my dream golf trip; a golf trip to scotland.


----------

